# Hotels closest to Venetian?



## lamb (Jan 6, 2007)

What hotels are closest to the Venetian on the strip?  I didn't locate a map that indicated where each casino was located.


----------



## discodan (Jan 6, 2007)

*Map of strip*



lamb said:


> What hotels are closest to the Venetian on the strip?  I didn't locate a map that indicated where each casino was located.



Here's a map of the strip: http://www.cheapovegas.com/vegas_map.php?map=strip DAN


----------



## lamb (Jan 6, 2007)

Follow up question...what timeshares are closest to Venetian?  Any within walking distance?  I'm a member of RCI, II and 1 or 2 smaller firms (tradingplaces, I believe is one of them).


----------



## Karen G (Jan 6, 2007)

The HGVC on the Strip and the HGVC at the Hilton are near the Venetian.  It would be a long walk--probably better to take the monorail (from the Hilton location to the Harrah's/Imperial Palace stop) or the bus or trolley from the Strip location.

Summer Bay, behind Harrah's and HGVC at the Flamingo would also be near enough to walk to the Venetian.


----------



## rockedge (Jan 7, 2007)

*Walk to Venetian*

Hgvc at the Flamingo is about a 3 minute walk to the Venitian, can;t get any closer.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 7, 2007)

rockedge said:


> Hgvc at the Flamingo is about a 3 minute walk to the Venitian, can;t get any closer.



Well it's splitting Hairs But...  as you leave HGVC at the Flamingo, you walk past Summer Bay on the way to the Venitian Parking garage Entrance! 
Both Properties are very Convienient to the Venitian and the Sands Convention Center


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2007)

rockedge said:


> Hgvc at the Flamingo is about a 3 minute walk to the Venitian, can;t get any closer.



You better be one fast walker if you think you're going to make it from the HGVC Flamingo location to the Venetian. It will take longer than 3 minutes just to walk from the HGVC Flamingo, through the Flamingo's garden/pool area and casino to get to the strip.

I think you're actually looking at more like a 20 to 30 minute walk from one property to the other. Then there is the time spent getting to/from the strip from each property. The setbacks in Vegas are further than a lot of people want to give them credit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2007)

I looked up the distance from HGVC Flamingo to the Venetian to see how far it is. Mapquest lists the distance as 0.43 miles. I'm assuming that would be the street distance from point A to point B. Anyone who has been to Vegas knows that while the Flamingo's address might be 3575 LV Blv. S., it's still set back from the street quite a ways. Same for the Venetian. You can probably add an additional quarter mile to the distance if you're going door step to door step.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 7, 2007)

If you use the service road that runs behind HVGC Flamingo, you walk behind the IP Garage, Harrah's garage, and through a small portion of the Venitian Garage you can get from HGVC Flamingo or Summer Bay   to the Canal shops inside the Veitian in about 5-10 mins tops!    it isnt a very Scenic route, but it get's you there quick! (Just be very aware of traffic)  We Own at Summer Bay and use it for Trade Shows at the Venitian/Sands Expo.   it's very very convenient!    if you walk out to the strip and down to the venitian... it could take 45 min when it's crowded.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess that would be the difference. I never walk behind the casino's where you're sometimes out of sight. Especially after the sun goes down. I have this thing about saving time vs becoming a statistic.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 7, 2007)

I've walked the route Roadtripper suggested, but only during the daytime.  I'd never do it at night, its too easy to get hit by a car or a taxi there at night.  And its kinda hairy when you cross the road between Harrah's and the Venetian garage.

I've always walked back along Las Vegas Blvd, and you have to remember that the etrance to the Venetian is way at the north end of the property, across from the Mirage, and its set back quite a ways from the street.  So three minutes?  Not even from the entrance of the Venetian to the street...

Fern


----------

